# cot to bed - wish us luck



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

DS is just two, and he has been able to rock his cot on two legs for a little while  
After concerns about his safety we have bought a racing car bed from my catalogue and took the cot down today! At this moment he is in new bed, he is quiet and all is well.
I am a bit sad - i only had a baby for 6 months and now he seems even more of a big boy! However I am really proud of him being so grown up - and he looks sooooo little in his new bed. 
We will wait and see what this evening brings - i am hopeful but have a stairgate on the door just in case!!!  

xx


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Bless your little man! I think our little ones are a very similar age and I'm putting off the big bed for as long as I can for the same reasons-he's been home with us since he was 14 months and I want him to be my baby for as long as possible! We have a cotbed so it's quite big and so far there are no signs of him trying to climb out or being able to move it or anything. Thank goodness! My fingers are crossed it'll stay that way for a while-maybe till he's 5?!   

I think I know the racing car bed you mean and it's fab. We looked at it before we knew the age of child we were to be matched with and still think we'll get it for our Charlieboy when the inevitable happens and we have to put him in a 'big boy's bed'!

Fingers crossed for you for a smooth transition!

CG. x


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you Charliegirl - it's now 3.30pm and the afternoon nap is still going on!! It's a success so far but we shall see what happens tonight!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

shivster, you're online, does that mean there is peace in da house   hope bedtime was as successful as naptime 

I know what you mean about keeping our babies as babies..Littlie is 2 yrs 3 months and i've no intention of putting her in a bed till i absolutely have to..and with babybro just arrived i NEED bedtime to go as smoothly as poss, no shenanigans . she's a real climber so i'm really surprised she hasnt thought of climbing out yet


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Awww Shivster!  

I remember Missboo being in her cot until she was around 2 1/2 - and that's only because she wriggled around so much in her sleep she'd have been out of bed every half hour!
As it was, I reluctantly only took the sides off her cot, and made it into a bed, because we were potty training. 
The funny thing was we assumed that she'd be in our bedroom on the first morning, but no, she was laid in her bed waiting for us to get her up, like we'd always done while she was in the cot! It was like she didn't realise she could get out herself!  
And once she knew she could, and the proudest and most pleasing moment as a mummy upto then was one morning when I went in to wake her up, she'd already been out of bed either during the night or early hours and wee'd on her potty, pulled up her trainer pants and cot back into bed. Both pants and bed were dry, and I was so amazed, and proud!!   So although it can be very sad to let them grow up a bit, it can bring such lovely moments, like Missboo's very first completely dry night and first independant wee!!!!!

Good luck, I'm sure he'll be fine. Watching Missboo grow and develop from being 19mths old to now almost 5years, it's taught me that children change and grow and become independant little people who still make us laugh and cry as much as they do as babies! 
We know how incredibly lucky we are to have our new baby (now 10mths old) and love all the baby side of things, but still can't wait to see her first steps of independance, and wondering what type of a little lady she'll grow into!!

xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Keemjay - yes last night was trouble free. He finally went to sleep about 8.15pm (in bed since 7pm) but no tears and no getting out of the bed so all was well.

Ever - Yes we think LO doesn't realise he can get out by himself anytime. He waits for me to go in. Then when i went in this morning I got into bed to read stories with him. It was lovely climbing in to his posh car bed! The sides of the 'car' are about 5/6 inches above his mattress so he shouldn't fall out. Then we went and climbed into our bed and woke daddy!!

I have enjoyed having my baby and God willing i hope to enjoy at least one more 'baby stage' with a child of ours. But little bear makes me so proud, his first full sentence, singing the words to Bob the Builder, counting to five(!) all lovely experiences and I am glad he is such a bright and happy little boy!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Glad everything went well.
We're thinking of converting piglet's cotbed into a bed (now he is 20 months old) but I don't think he stay in the bed as the temptation to get to his books will be too much plus he's made no attempt to climb out of the cotbed as yet.


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

We are on the 5th night and so far he hasn't got out. He lies sideways and kicks the wall (used to do that with cot sides. But doesn't get out of bed. I have started letting him have a book in bed to look at by himself when we leave the room as quiet book and lying in bed are conducive to sleep... at least more so than a flaming great tantrum when I take the book away!  

He happily climbs into bed by himself at bedtime and is really proud of bed "look car" "wheels" etc!  

Now for the sleeping...


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Ah Shivster - well done on making the really hard move of moving your DS form his cot to his bed.

It does feel as though your baby has gone once they are out of their cots but they do need to eventually move on & it sounds as though the transition form cot to bed has gone really well & thats down to you & your DH & how you've handled the whole situation.

So well done & may he continue to be the little star he has been!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

It's been 7 weeks today and all is well! The bed is a roaring success and we moved last week and his new room is so big he is hardley out of it! It's also a 3 bed flat so we have a playroom aswell!!! He now has a train table in his room with drawers and a buzz lightyear swinging from the ceiling! He absolutely loves his room and his bed and has still not got out of it! 

The next big thing is the toilet training. Might have a go in september when DH starts his new term at Uni and things go back to somewhere resembling normal again!  

xx Shiv


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Shivster, our DS was the same age when we put him in a big bed for the same reason.  I'm pleased he's settled in well and that he's enjoying his play room.

DD is the same age as your DS but as she has only been in her cot in her own room for 3 months (long story, bad sleeper  ) we are not going to rush to convert it to a bed.  

Good luck with the potty training.

love
Cindy


----------

